# Empty bucket trucks left up?



## firediver125 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was wondering what the purpose of, tree services and utility companies, leaving the upper booms extended when not in use? BTW, I have already searched on here and googled it but I can't find what sounds like a definite answer. Thanks.


----------



## treeman75 (Apr 10, 2011)

They probably have saws or tools in the bucket. I dont think I have seen buckets left up, but I have seen cranes with stuff on the ball.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 10, 2011)

i have a bud with a boom truck ,he has to lift the boom about 5 ft for chip box clearance when dumping so he usually just leaves it up overnight as a semi theft deterent because all the onboard storage compartments are rigged with a long pin that secures the doors to the comps when the chipbox is down ,so 1st thing in the am the chipbox has to be raised/abit to pull all the security pins . i dont know if other trucks are setup similar jk


----------



## lxt (Apr 10, 2011)

when you see the boom in the air like what you are mentioning, look at it close & see if the hydraulic tool is still hooked up! alot of times they put the chainsaws in the bucket & leave the boom in the air just in case the truck gets broke into.

usually when the boom is in the air & the hyd tool is connected.........those poor souls are working a strict production job & need every minute they can get!



LXT................


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 10, 2011)

its to keep the home less from sleeping in the bucket:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## deevo (Apr 10, 2011)

firediver125 said:


> I was wondering what the purpose of, tree services and utility companies, leaving the upper booms extended when not in use? BTW, I have already searched on here and googled it but I can't find what sounds like a definite answer. Thanks.


 
I was driving back from Florida a few weeks back and noticed some Asplundh trucks in PA like that as well. Makes sense I guess for deterent of thefts. I've known lot's of guys that have been cleaned out.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 11, 2011)

Bucket Snipers, picking off climbers wherever they see them accent the trees early in the morning before most bucketeers have even stirred the beer cans in there beds.


----------



## Komitet (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of times it's for storing tools, we leave ours up once monthly overnight, than measure the hydraulic rams in the morning for "drift" if they have fallen at all it tells us our holding valves are not functioning properly, we also do daily valve checks as well, which is a different procedure all together.


----------



## groundsmgr (Apr 12, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> i have a bud with a boom truck ,he has to lift the boom about 5 ft for chip box clearance when dumping so he usually just leaves it up overnight as a semi theft deterent because all the onboard storage compartments are rigged with a long pin that secures the doors to the comps when the chipbox is down ,so 1st thing in the am the chipbox has to be raised/abit to pull all the security pins . i dont know if other trucks are setup similar jk



I agree


----------



## Timbit (Apr 12, 2011)

Lots of good explanations. Normally at the rental places the booms are left up as advertising that they rent arial devices. This coudl be the case for some companies also. Though for most manufacturers leaving a boom aloft is against their instructions as well as hanging flags from the platform. This causes undue stress to the upper booms and turret. Even more so in windy conditions putting stress on critical hinge points and rod wipers and seals. For cranes it is as mentioned, cheap secuirty from theft. Here in Ontario any load beneath the the attachment point or headache ball that is left unattended on a hoist line is against the law, but it provides construction sites with relatively cheap insurance against theft for welding machines and ladders. Drift checks could be the answer, normally the boom will be parallel to the ground and you will see a critical weight on the jib or attached to the end of the boom at the platform. Those are just guesses but I would put my beer money on those craftly little bucket snipers. Heads up y'all!


----------

